# Raised brown bumps



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I just bought plants today for my tanks. The plants did come from PetSmart, so I know I shouldn't expect perfection. One of the plants has raised brown dots on it and the other one in the same package is turning black. Is there anything I can do or should I return them?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Those are spores because it's a fern....probably not an aquatic fern.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

It's a narrow leaf java fern


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never seen java fern that big!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Really? It's the only size they had at PetSmart today. I think they usually sell some that are only 4 inches. I am thinking about planting the 10 gallon with it and the huge amazon sword I got.


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

If you scrape the spores off and prune off the dying piece, I don't see any reason not to use it. But I'm no fern expert haha.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

NiceCrocs said:


> If you scrape the spores off and prune off the dying piece, I don't see any reason not to use it. But I'm no fern expert haha.


Why would you want to scrape the spores off?! That will leave holes in the plant and spores=free babies (if it is indeed a java fern otherwise you'd just have more non-aquatic fernlettes) .


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> Why would you want to scrape the spores off?! That will leave holes in the plant and spores=free babies (if it is indeed a java fern otherwise you'd just have more non-aquatic fernlettes) .


I've scraped spores off of ferns without damaging the leaves before. Not Java fern specifically, i just assumed it would be the same. And I wouldn't want spores growing all over my tank, personally, but you're entitled to do with them as you will.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

If that is a Java Fern, I believe the brown bumps are where the plant propagates. It grows new plants on the leaves... for reasons I am yet to understand.


----------

